
So you want to be a trader? - pmoriarty
http://qoppac.blogspot.com/2015/09/so-you-want-to-be-trader.html
======
pmoriarty
_" In the olden days it was relatively common for people to begin in the mail
room and work their way up to CEO. Exchange floor traders would frequently
start as clerks and runners."_

One of the most famous examples: Jesse Livermore[1], whose _Reminiscences of a
Stock Operator_ [2] is one of the most recommended trading books ever. (I
recommend it too. It's awesome.)

He never climbed the corporate ladder, but did start out writing prices on a
blackboard for a brokerage. He went on to become a hugely successful trader,
only to lose it all, and repeated this cycle many times.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_Lauriston_Livermore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_Lauriston_Livermore)

[2] - [https://www.amazon.com/Reminiscences-Stock-Operator-Edwin-
Le...](https://www.amazon.com/Reminiscences-Stock-Operator-Edwin-
Lef%C3%A8vre/dp/0471770884/)

